# Schneiders bagged summer sausage



## nokiddin (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey everyone.  

I'm pretty new to smoking but basically got into it to make sausage.  So far I have snack sticks and summer sausage.  

My favorited sausage to buy at the deli is Schneiders bagged summer sausage.  I am from Manitoba, Canada and I'm not sure if this is more a local product or not, but I believe it would be distributed throughout Canada. 

I was wondering if someone might know what it is and better yet, a recipe to make summer sausage close to it! Or some insight at least.  I essentially got into smoking to hopefully make summer sausage that tastes like that Schneiders summer sausage.  

I have made rytek kutas' venison summer sausage, and although I like it, it's not what I'm after.  

Any help is much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome to SMF NK and were glad to have you aboard. Cant help ya there with that brand of SS. I suggest you do a search in the search box for summer sausage recipes or just summer sausage and browse some different recipes used. I would also look at some of len poli's recipes.. they re pretty good

Boykjo


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Sounds like you have some reading to do.

Al


----------



## nokiddin (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys.  

I have done quite a bit of reading already on the subject and have perused many a thread about summer sausage.  

I will take a look at Len Poli's recipes.  

However, the reason I was asking for help is more because i realize that summer sausage comes in many different forms and in asking for info about Schneiders bagged summer sausage was to maybe come across a recipe but also hoping to learn more about exactly what type of sausage it is, or how it might be made, or perhaps some key ingredients.  Ie. Fermento or ECA, fermented? For how long? Dried? 

I was hoping some people might know that particular sausage and at least be able point me in the right direction to go.


----------



## palladini (Mar 4, 2016)

We have Schneiders plants in several towns around us here in Southern Ontario. With saying that, I know no one who has worked for or works for them.  But I will get on Facebook and do some asking to see if  I can find some info for you.

Here is a link you might be interested in - http://www.schneiders.ca/products/by-category/deli/       Although I scoured that site, and if you click on any product it will tell you the ingredients, I could not find the product you mention.  I do suspect, since Schneiders is now owned by Canada Packers, find their site and do a search,  they may making it at a non Schneiders plant and labeling it Schneiders product.  and read this - http://www.therecord.com/news-story...ener-schneider-s-plant-1-200-jobs-to-be-lost/      There are few names mentioned in this piece, and with the plant now closed, I can do some deep digging on facebook for you


----------



## nokiddin (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Palladini.  

I've taken a look at Canada Packers' site, which is now Maple Leaf, but in looking for products you just get routed back to the Schneiders website.

If you able to locate some info that would be awesome. 

Next time I am at the deli I'll try to get a closer look at the packaging to see  if there is any other name for it, but th name I give is what is always on the label.


----------



## knotfree (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is a similar recipe that i used to make with a friend ,Been 15 yrs since last made it .

 We would sew up cotton or muslin bags  3in wide x 8in long ( allows room to tie off )  then stuff 3 or 4 bags from a 5 lb batch.

5lb pork 

35gr sea salt

1 level tsp cure #1

1 TBS garlic powder

2 TBS chilli powder( for chilli con carne)

2tsp fine ground red chile flakes

1/2 tsp dry mustard powder

1 1/4 tsp cumin

2TBS brown sugar

4TBS red wine 

Stuff into sewn bags- cold smoke for 4 hr first day, let hang over night. second day warm smoke (but don't get smoke house over 170* or fat will come out) until internal temp of 152*

Then let hang until desired firmness (even had one that hid in bottom of fridge for 1 yr,,a bit firm but left in the sun for a bit so it was sliceable...great taste.

 My friend would occasionally change cure#1 for cure #2 and just do the cold smoke then let hang to dry .When temps and humidity right.


----------



## nokiddin (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe knotfree.

Could you comment on about how long you usually let it hang to firm up? I know it'll be dependent on many variables but I'm just looking for a general idea.  

I assume you need to hang it in a cool, dry place.

Did this recipe give the sausage a real nice tang?


----------



## knotfree (Mar 6, 2016)

As i had posted , it has been probably 15 yrs since i have made it. So the recipe is an old one , and i have since experimented with fermentation , buttermilk , and salami conditioners so i could definitely change the recipe for more tang in it. But from what remember it is similar to the Schneiders bagged summer sausage that i have sold at work. As for hang time i don't recall the length of time. But it was usually hung in my buddies spare fridge, He more went on the firmness than scale and going for 35-40% weight loss.


----------



## nokiddin (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks again for the info.  This is exactly the kind of tips I was hoping for when I started the thread.


----------



## donr (Mar 8, 2016)

By "bagged" do you mean they slice it off at the deli & put it into a bag by the pound?

http://www.schneiders.ca/products/by-category/deli/schneiders-deli-best-jumbo-summer-sausage/

http://www.schneiders.ca/products/b...ucission-dete-deli-best-jumbo-summer-sausage/

These are the only references I found on their website.  The ingredients are listed, but not real helpful.

It does use a lactic acid starter culture, sodium nitrate, dextrose, Garlic powder, Smoke & "Flavour".  So it is fermented a bit.

It is an all pork product.

It looks almost like the size of Seltzer's Lebanon Bologna (4" dia).  This is an all beef product.  It is very tasty in my opinion.  Smokey & tangy.

The Marinski book has a recipe for this, haven't tried it.  You may give that recipe a whirl only using pork.


----------



## nokiddin (Mar 8, 2016)

Donr, no I believe they call it bagged because they make it in muslin bags.  When you buy it the label says Schneiders bagged summer sausage.  It is a different product than the jumbo summer sausage you have posted the links for, as I have seen that product at the deli as well.  For some reason they don't have the bagged summer sausage on the website.  Thanks for the recipe, I have the marianski book so will look that up and perhaps try that recipe sometime.


----------

